# Best Option for Holding Yellow Lab



## 01722 (Mar 25, 2018)

I started a species tank with some small yellow labs about six months ago. Full disclaimer,I've never breed fish before. There is a male about 2.5" and 3 more fish around 2" that I haven't been able to identify their sex yet. The fish always hide in the rockwork when I enter the room to feed them (room not used much). Apparently I haven't been paying close enough attention and there is a lone fry that started coming out a little from the rockwork at feeding time. He's probably already a bit under a centimeter. Now it's a week later and the fish I believe is the mother looks like she is already holding again (not hatched yet). Getting another tank isn't really an option for me in the next month. I didn't expect this to happen so soon with how small the female is which of course was a mistake on my part. What is my best option to save the next group of fry and give the mother a break to recover? I have a larger 10x5x6" net/ breeder cage and I have one of those hang on the side plastic hospital boxes with the air pump intake 6x4x3". If I should put the female in one of these, which one and when? I think she has only been holding about 3 days.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would just let her spit in the tank. No sense saving the fry if you don't have a tank to raise them. Wait for the next batch, it will be along soon.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I agree with the above comment. Or let her hold three weeks and learn to strip the fry and put them in the breeder box for a couple more weeks, then put them in a small tank.


----------



## 01722 (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks for the advice. I've been watching videos on stripping fish. I think I'll try that with the breeder box. I was surprised she started holding again so soon. I was thinking about putting her in the netted cage for a week or so to keep the male away from her for a bit.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Don't put the breeder box in the main tank...the adults will get the babies overnight even within the net. If you have no choice (if you need 2 weeks to get the grow-out tank) then put a handful of substrate in the bottom to block biting through the net.


----------



## 01722 (Mar 25, 2018)

I've got the hard plastic hospital box I'll put the fry in... Is it unusual for the female to be holding eggs again so soon? I figure it must be within 3 weeks of spitting the first fry. She looks fine but I'm a little worried about her going so long without eating again.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Spawning again within three weeks? Seems a little odd. Could she still be holding fry from the first batch?


----------

